# possible fractured skull, please give advice



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

I am having a lot of trouble dealing with the issues surrounding my 10 month old daughter. Her grandmother was holding her and tripped, she fell and hit her head on the cement. She had a soft mushy spot in the bak of her head and now I can feel a definite ridge/indentation a bump and kind of a hole around the bump. I took her to the pediatrician and they siad that we can do an xray if we want but it will most likely be alright.
I decided to not have the xray because they said that whether there is a skull fracture or not the treament would most likely be the same, do nothing and waite/watch.
Well, there is obviously an indentation and the skull is broken. I just don't know how to come to terms with this.
Will she be ok, will there be future consequences like seizures or bad headaches, migraines, etc.
And how do I forgive grandma? I handed her over to grandma because I had to do some work. Instead of sitting down with her to put her to sleep which is how I left them she got up went outside in the dark and started moving around stuff on the ptio. She has very terrible balance and can't see in the dark well. I am having a lot of issues over this and can't get it out of my mind.
I was just wondering if any of you have had a similar situation/injury or know about it, how to help heal it, what I should be doing? Are there alternative treatments that my pediatrician may not know about?
Anyways, I just have a lot of questions, anger, anxiety, stress, and I blame myslef the most for many different reasons and any that I can come up with.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry -- I can't imagine how stressful that would be. I would take her to a craniosacral therapist, a good one with lots of experience who works with kids, right away. Craniosacral work could really, really affect the way she heals. My son has had brain surgery, and we found craniosacral to really help him as he healed. There is no pressure used; it is very gentle and relaxing, and could be done while she nurses.

Here's a link to find a practitioner in your area:
http://www.iahp.com/pages/search/index.php

There will be stars indicating the level of training they have.

Does the grandmother understand how you feel? How has she responded? It seems the best way to start is by getting your feelings out on the table, if she is open to that.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're not happy with the information the first doctor gave you, take her to another one.

I have fallen with my baby in the sling. It happens. I'm sure your mother is berating herself, as you will when you have your first accident with her.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

If it were my child I would want to have a full evaluation to be sure there isn't any further damage.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

That sounds scary and I would want another opinion.

A friend had a son with a cracked skull and they did more than just watch and wait. They did look at his brain (via MRI I assume) to make sure there was no damage or bleeding/swelling and I'm sure that would be reassuring as well as important information. Then they had to be very careful and had restrictions to protect the brain as it healed. Some kids they likely do more depending on the fracture. I can't imagine not seeing a specialist. Are there any pediatric hospitals anywhere close?

On the forgiveness part I hope time will help and if you're religious that can help. Accidents do happen. Most kids with this sort of thing are dropped by a parent. I dropped my son (to a wood floor from chest height) at around 4 months stumbling around in the dark when I was half asleep. He was fine. He could not have been. These things happen and you may be the one to do something like this at another point. Grandma did overdose my kid on meds once despite my instructions not to give them (overdose as in mis-read and gave 10 times the amount) so I do understand a little bit. Beyond that knowing that the baby is truly ok will help you put this behind you too..I think you need another medical opinion.


----------



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you all who responded. It is all good advice. I have been calling around for doctors who can help. My request to see a pediatric nuerosurgeon for a second opinion is taking a frustratingly long time. I called and asked about cranial sacral therapy and was told that even better would be to find a doctor who is a cranial osteopath. So, I am waiting on receiving word about an appointment.
All and all I am settling down about the whole incident but it is very hard not to think about and replaying what must have happened when she fell.
It has been very hard to figure out what I feel comfortable about as far as boundaries go with grandma holding her or anyone else for that matter and how frustrating to feel this since she is my third child. Of course my first instinct is to never let her go and keep her in a sling until she is 10 but that is not possible. So, now I am struggling with these anxiety issues and trying to figure out what I feel comfortable with while keeping in mind the delicate situation and not hurting grandma. I know she must feel horrible.
Anyways, I am open to any more advice or stories of anyone who has gone through this.
As far as xrays go, I don't want to if not necessary. I was told that if down the line she has a learning disability from the fall I would want to have xrays but why? I don't understand the need for documentation because I am thinking it wouldn't change anything much. If she had learning disabilities, the learning disabilities would have to be addressed not her brain, right? So, in either case how would xrays help?
Unless, she is fine now but as she grows the bone could push into the brain and create problems, I wonder if this is possible. But it is not a small bone poking into the brain. It feels more like a flat surface that is indented, not necessarily crushed.
I have also read that these things work themselves out as the child grows.
Anyways, I just don't want to do anything invasive if it really doesn't offer much benefit accept the knowledge of a fracture,but even if we knew it was fractured, what would we do different?
Thank you, thank you for reading and your support.


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

oh sweety, I just wanted to give you a hug. My step-mother-in-law (so my kids 'Mimi') was watching my 10mo old while I was going to the bathroom and he fell backwards off of a very high (4ft) bed and got a concussion. It was very scary -- he was throwing up everywhere, couldn't keep his eyes open-- etc.
He doesn't have a fractured skull or anything like that (had to have a cat scan because of the vomitting and inability to stay awake), but I know that for small babies especially, head injuries are so difficult and scary (because they can't talk!).
As far as the forgiving of Grandma -- that is tough, I know. I keep thinking to myself (for my situation) 'How in the WORLD did 'Mimi' let that happen?' I was only gone for a few minutes, and how could she remotely leave a BABY on a BED, especially one that high? ' it seems crazy to me, because it is something I'd never do.
But, for my part, I think about it this way -- 'Mimi' doesn't have any children of her own, so she doesn't know how babies move, etc. etc. I can 'forgive' her that she was somewhat negligent (I guess is the only way to put it)... but she doesn't really understand babies or small children, and how they can move and things can change in just a second. So, I forgive her. BUT, she will absolutely not be watching any of my children anytime soon!!! We of course will visit her, but my kids will not be with her unless I'm there... at least for a little while. It's just not worth the worry for me!

I don't know if that was helpful, I just hope to commiserate a little so you know you aren't alone!


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

If you believe that what you are feeling is a skull fracture, your DD needs to be seen, x-rayed and treated IMMEDIATELY. She could be bleeding into her cranial cavity or any number of other serious, severe complications that absolutely need to be x-rayed or MRIed for diagnosis. It sounds to me like the doc you took her too doesn't think it's a fracture and is blowing you off as a a result.

If I were you and I thought my baby had a fractured skull, I would take her to the nearest ER and DEMAND that she be x-rayed immediately. If it turns out not to be a fracture, you can put all this behind you, but I assure you, the proper treatment of a suspected skull fracture in an infant is NOT "watch and wait".

What you are describing sounds to me like soft tissue swelling and not floating, broken skull. However, I would still get the X-rays. NOW.


----------



## WifeMomChiro (Jul 28, 2010)

If I was uncomfortable with the doctor's advice, I would get a second opinion. It is very likely that your baby will be fine, but if your mommy instinct is telling you that you need more checked, then I would insist on a CT scan. An x-ray will only tell you that the bone is fractured (which you already know). A CT or MRA can tell you if any underlying tissue was affected.

FWIW- I have done CST on several children with fractured skulls and saw positive results. All of them had CTs before they saw me though.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I would get a CT scan immediately. I think you need to another medical opinion.









We had a local teenager who died in class of a massive stroke. She had been in great health and the stroke was completely a shock to everyone who knew her. The autopsy revealed the day before she had the stroke she had accidentally hit her head on the wooden post of her sofa. That seemingly harmless move set in motion a chain of events in her brain that lead to the stroke. Hitting her head caused bleeding in the brain. The sudden blow caused a tear to the inner lining of a neck artery, eventually leading to a blood clot.
I'm not saying something like that has happened, but you really should consider another opinion just to rule out anything adverse.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

My son fell and we took him to the ER, they performed a CT scan

I wouldn't hesitate on a fall like that with apparent injury.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Why don't you want the baby to have an x-ray? The risks of an x-ray/CT are minimal compared to a possible brain injury. Brain injury is nothing to mess with.


----------



## jennyf917 (Jun 6, 2005)

"Soft mushy spot" on a baby's head is pretty darn scary. Since intracranial injury is one of the leading causes of traumatic death in children, I would go to the ER STAT. That's scary scary scary.


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

A head injury is not a time to take a "wait and see" approach. If you can feel what you think is a fracture or a soft spot in your baby's head you need to take her to the ER NOW. I can't imagine talking about the possibility of a skull fracture or brain injury in my baby and NOT having him properly evaluated. If your baby has a brain injury or skull fracture osteopathic manipulation therapy is not going to be affective until it heals and the possibility of bleeding in the brain is ruled out. Please get your baby to the ER.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I would take her to the ER immediately and get, at the very LEAST, a cat scan. A broken skull is no time to wait and see. She very well could have gotten a brain injury from that and brain injuries are nothing to mess with. My daughter had a very very severe brain injury as a baby (www.caringbridge.org/visit/lilymatihs1) and while it wasn't a TBI (traumatic brain injury), I know many children with TBI's that are very similar to my child.
An xray is harmless when you consider what could happen if she actually does have a brain injury. This isn't just 'learning disabilities' worry. Brain injuries are scary and very serious. Coming from experience, this is one area you do not want to wait and see on.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

I really fear you are in shock. She NEEDS an x-ray. PLEASE take her in. Take her to the ER... not your ped or a specialist. Take her now.

I have a 10 month old and reading this seriously makes me want to puke. Not at you or anything, just the situation. This IS NOT a wait and see.

On a side note: when my son was 8 months old he fell down our basement stairs. No visible injuries but we took him to the ER right away. They did do an x-ray because the hidden dangers of head injuries. He was and is fine. Please go in.


----------



## major bedhead (May 24, 2005)

Please, please take your child to the ER. A possible fractured skull is nothing to kid around with.

Seriously. Just go. If it's nothing but a bruise, then you've lost nothing but some time and maybe a couple of $, but really -- forget forgiving grandma, how could you live with yourself if it IS something?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moon mountain mama* 
Thank you all who responded. It is all good advice. I have been calling around for doctors who can help. My request to see a pediatric nuerosurgeon for a second opinion is taking a frustratingly long time. I called and asked about cranial sacral therapy and was told that even better would be to find a doctor who is a cranial osteopath. So, I am waiting on receiving word about an appointment.
All and all I am settling down about the whole incident but it is very hard not to think about and replaying what must have happened when she fell.
It has been very hard to figure out what I feel comfortable about as far as boundaries go with grandma holding her or anyone else for that matter and how frustrating to feel this since she is my third child. Of course my first instinct is to never let her go and keep her in a sling until she is 10 but that is not possible. So, now I am struggling with these anxiety issues and trying to figure out what I feel comfortable with while keeping in mind the delicate situation and not hurting grandma. I know she must feel horrible.
Anyways, I am open to any more advice or stories of anyone who has gone through this.
As far as xrays go, I don't want to if not necessary. I was told that if down the line she has a learning disability from the fall I would want to have xrays but why? I don't understand the need for documentation because I am thinking it wouldn't change anything much. If she had learning disabilities, the learning disabilities would have to be addressed not her brain, right? So, in either case how would xrays help?
Unless, she is fine now but as she grows the bone could push into the brain and create problems, I wonder if this is possible. But it is not a small bone poking into the brain. It feels more like a flat surface that is indented, not necessarily crushed.
I have also read that these things work themselves out as the child grows.
Anyways, I just don't want to do anything invasive if it really doesn't offer much benefit accept the knowledge of a fracture,but even if we knew it was fractured, what would we do different?
Thank you, thank you for reading and your support.

Xray's are not invasive, but brain injuries certainly are. Please, take your baby to the hospital immediately.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with the pp. You need to get your daughter to an ER, where they can evaluate what is going on under her scalp. There is a lot more that can be done if something is going wrong than just wait and see.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freud* 
Why don't you want the baby to have an x-ray? The risks of an x-ray/CT are minimal compared to a possible brain injury. Brain injury is nothing to mess with.









: The radiation isn't the scary thing, at this point (and it doesn't scare me at all, personally). Making 100% sure that no further treatment is required is extremely important and the only way to do that is by using technology to get a very good look at the injury.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

First of all,







s

Second, you should surely have this checked out.

GL


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Scary, I'm sorry this happened. I would also get to the nearest ER this morning. I hope everything went ok overnight but I wouldn't blow it off even if she slept fine and appears to be fine today... as far as forgiving gramma? That can wait, you'll work it out in your mind in time... but right now if I were you, I'd have to muster the courage and get my baby to the ER now.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moon mountain mama* 
I took her to the pediatrician and they siad that we can do an xray if we want but it will *most likely* be alright.
I decided to not have the xray because they said that whether there is a skull fracture or not the treament would *most likely* be the same, do nothing and waite/watch.


My daughter had a similar injury at about the same age. Her doctor wanted an X-ray to make sure that there was no brain tissue being pinched in the spot where her skull was cracked. Brain tissue. That's what we are talking about here.

If there had been a problem of that nature it would have been resolvable with surgery, but first we would have to know about it. There wasn't any such problem, so the "treatment" after that was to just keep an eye on her and let it heal. But you should understand that *most likely* isn't the same as definitely. And you should know what that small likelihood is. It's brain damage, that could be prevented by treatment.

I would not be happy with a doctor whose response to a potential brain injury was "Eh, it'll most likely be fine."


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't believe I'm even reading about this! Get her into the ER immediately! A soft mushy spot on the back of her head and you're okay with waiting it out?

As far as grandma's concerned, it was an accident. An accident. A horrible one, but an accident. Don't you think she feels god-awful terrible enough about what happened?


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Go to the hospital! Why is this even a question?? OMG, I'm completely at a loss for words!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Deal with your feelings about grandma later. Now is the time to be focused entirely on your daughter.

I am on record in this forum for not being all that impressed with doctors. However, this is one of the things they are really good at. Please don't hesitate. The original advice doesn't sit right with me; time for a second opinion. Don't wait for cranial-sacrial or osteopathy or anything - this is an emergency. Go to the osteopath later, after the emergency has been addressed.

I am keeping your daughter in my thoughts, this is so scary.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh wow mama.







I am reading this hoping and praying that you are already in the ER. Please update us when you get a chance.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Get to the ER!! This is your BABY. The words BABY, SKULL, and FRACTURE in the same sentence, along with DROPPED on CONCRETE, and MUSHY SPOT ON HEAD all in the same post would have been grounds enough for calling the squad. I'm actually flabbergasted that it was even a question.

And I would fire your ped ASAP if your baby fell head first on concrete to the point of having an injury and he didn't get you over to the ER stat.

I pray that you and your baby were already in the ER and that the baby is ok. How completely terrifying!!







:


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

OP I hope you took your baby to the ER.


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Please find another doctor! Your baby needs an x-ray/CT scan. My husband fell and hit his head on concrete earlier this year and the ER did a CT scan. Luckily he is fine. I cannot imagine not getting one to find out if YOUR BABY is seriously injured. If she were my baby I would have taken her to the ER that night.


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

Drop the doctor, and maybe report them to the board. I'm stunned that a trained professional told you to wait and see. Stunned. Baby's head first, issues about Grandma later. Please go. My stomach is flipping just reading this. Her brain could very easily be bleeding.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

any updates on this?


----------



## kl5 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xelakann* 
any updates on this?

With the way folks piled on this in this thread, I am not surprised there has been no update.

OP I hope you and your LO are doing well.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Mama,







s. I know how difficult this may be to deal with. We had a similar fall when DD2 was 4mo old and she was in the care of my 20yo sister. While at the dr. for another child, I took my DS1 to the bathroom and left my 3 other children w/ my sis in the exam room. DS2 got mischievous and my sister put my 4mo DD on the exam table, forgetting that she was already rolling. DD rolled off the table onto the concrete floor, a 36" drop. She had a HUGE goose egg and bruise forming. DD ended up being okay, but like you, I was hesitant to get the CTscan. I didn't want to put my baby through the trauma of it, but DH insisted. And y'know what, I'm glad we did it. The relief of knowing there wasn't a brain bleed was worth having her cry for 5 minutes strapped to a board.

My family practitioner, who does NOT believe in fear mongering, told me of his nephew who was 9mo and fell from a table while sitting in a Bumbo seat. Since he showed no signs of trauma, they didn't take him for an x-ray. The next day they were in the ER b/c he had a brain bleed for the fall. He's okay now b/c they caught it, but it could have been a lot worse.

The ER doc told me when we brought DD2 in that standard protocol for any child under 2 who has signs of head trauma, a bruise, a goose egg, a cut or gash, they do CTscans for. You just never know, and b/c their skulls are still forming, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds like what she is palpating is the baby's posterior fontanel - which is normal anatomy. Hopefully her MD did a thorough exam, just poor teaching for mom. It's poor form to let a mom leave confused, scared and not understanding the reason for treatment, or lack thereof. For the record - skull fractures do NOT heal by themselves and of course are a neurological emergency needing admission and monitoring. An x-ray is not a proper test for head injury and a CT is only warranted if the baby met certain criteria - I.E. severe mechanism of injury, or loss of consciousness, lethargy, repeated vomiting, etc. Studies show that CT scans, especially in children do increase cancer rates and practitioners do not order them unless they are necessary because they are NOT risk free.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hedgehogs4* 
For the record - skull fractures do NOT heal by themselves

Of course they do. That's why minor skull fractures are treated with the "tincture of time" and follow-up to make sure there aren't complications such as herniation of the meninges.


----------



## Mamacitac (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
Xray's are not invasive, but brain injuries certainly are. Please, take your baby to the hospital immediately.

I agree! head injuries..even in ADULTS aren't something to mess with. Eek!


----------

